# Anno 1404 spielstand



## oupho (11. August 2009)

Ich möchte den Spielstand den ich auf einem Pc gemacht habe auf einem anderem weiter spielen. Ich habe die Spielstande in den Ordner kopiert, die Spielstände werden auch im Spiel angezeigt, aber oben links ist ein Ausrufezeichen, welches mir sagt, das die erspielten achievements nicht auf dem Profil gespeichert werden. Dies habe ich allerdings erst gemerkt als ich einige Zeit weiter gespielt habe, den original Spielstand habe ich nicht mehr. Kann man irgentwie die eigentlich erspielten achievements auf ein Profil übertragen?


----------



## JonnyCCC (12. August 2009)

hast du denn den selben namen wie vorher als profil angelegt


----------



## oupho (12. August 2009)

Ja, hilft aber nich


----------



## Oberboss (22. August 2009)

Dein Profil musst du auch mitkopieren. Habe zunächst denselben Fehler gemacht. Dein Profil liegt im Ordner User/DeinName/AppData/Roaming/Anno1404 (unter Vista) oder unter User/DeinName/Anwendungsdaten/Anno1404 (unter XP). Einfach noch nachkopieren, hoffe du hast das alte System nicht neu aufgesetzt oder die Daten verloren 

mfg


----------



## oupho (22. August 2009)

Die alten Profil daten habe ich leider nich gespeichert. Schade um die freigespielten sachen.
Trotzdem vielen Dank!!


----------

